# LINCOLN SHOW RALLY



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals,

We have 20 listed now for Lincoln Show have you all booked with Warners? if not booking closes 16th June 2006 please make sure you have Motorhomefacts.com on your tickets when they arrive we don't want MCC as most of Newbury ones had :roll: Please post on here or pm me just to let me know that you are all going.If you cannot pm me then e.mail me please Thanks.

Thoes listed are:-


PEPE* Mick has booked
ARRONSDAD* RALLY MARSHAL Booked
LADYJ894 * ME I'M GOING Booked
BEEF 0
JIMM* Jim has booked
EDDIED* Booked now
LESLEYLIL* ASSISTANT RALLY MARSHAL Lesley has booked
K9HUL
HUMBER-TRAVELLER* Booked but camping in the disabled area
TENDY
ROBMD* Rob has booked
CORBYGEORDIE
JOCK&RITA* Jock has booked
ABBIE Booked
GRANDDAD Booked
GLEN432* Phil has booked
ARTONA* Stewart has booked
OLLEY* Ian has booked
JUBERS
GASPODE* Ken has booked


CRAZYLADY Day Visitor Saturday

All thoes with asterisks have I know booked


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

made sticky jacquie

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ta Stew see you are not down to go we could squeeze you in if you like :lol:
now how did that happen you have appeared on me list :roll: whos been tampering :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Look at the name just above your request for this to be made sticky...

ARTONA 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Stewart you must be easy to miss matey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie


added my name this morning, it looked as though there were five spaces left, is that ok

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Naughy boys been tampering with me list are you still going Keith? with Sharon to Lincoln :lol: 

Hi Stew

Yes Stew I have altered the rally list to 25 in case some more want to go we can all squeeze up a bit more the merrier

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

guilty as charged jacquie, keith is innocent

stew


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, You're right, I won't be camping with you, only coming up for Saturday. I wish I could say I'd be camping, but unfortunatley due to the fact I don't own a M/H it's impossible. Looking forward to seeing you all there, if only for the day.
Babs.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Crazylady,

Babs I have a tent I could lend you :lol: 4 man one so could squeeze Drummer and the Smart in it :roll: . Look forward to seeing you there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

According to Kathy at Warners we only have 6 vans booked for Lincoln so are the other 14 still comming or not and if you are have you booked yet ?don't forgett booking ends on 16th June. Please let me know if you are comming or not all thoes on the list above. Thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

I have booked with them this evening

stew


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

I have booked but not received anything back yet,

Lesley


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Same as Lesley, booked+paid, but received nothing yet.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Only us again,

For those that booked on line and have not received anything other than an automated receipt, it might be worth giving Warners a ring on *(01778) 391123.*
We just have, and they could not find us on their system. :? :?

Eventually they came back and said that we were in the system somewhere, and that the tickets would be sent out within a week. :roll: :roll: We'll see.

(Apologies in advance Jacquie, no highjacking intended.)

J & R


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Jock I didnt know about it at all. I havent got my tickets either but I did mine by post. I wonder if Warners will ever get this right. :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I intend being there hopefully by 14 July, but I haven't actually booked yet because have one or two things to sort first.
saluti, eddied


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddied,

If you want to camp with us at Lincoln dont' forget to book before the 16th June or you will be put in the general area.Please let me know when you have booked.

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I think we need to get Grommett to sort them out. Just checked and they had us down as living in a street rather than rd and our post code being P rather than IP. Could see we were booked under a club but not MHF.

There is a famous saying in the computer world, Rubbish In Rubbish out, now I have a copy of the details I sent them and somewhere between Ipswich and Warners that info has changed, I wonder how

stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I have been booked for some time Jacquie, although due to my problems I have requested to camp in the disabled area.

I shall however be looking for the Mhf section to meet you all.

I should also be coming to Copt Oak next week if I am recovered in time.

I have aisle booked for the Driffield rally as well.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Humber-Traveller,

Peter do you mind if I take you of the list as you are not actually camping with us but in the Disabled area, as this will free up a space for somebody else to camp with us.Have you got your tickets ok?
Hope you are better for next week at Copt Oak look forward to meeting you there.

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

By all measn Jacquie, take my name off to leave some more space for others, I have got my tickets thanks.

Can you give me some details of the access to the Copt Oak site please.

Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,

Access is fine at Copt Oak the RV's all got in with no problems last year large gateway then up the side of the hall plenty of space, you do have to fetch water though, not sure that you can drive up to the tap, if you need help just yell someone will be on hand to sort you out :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Good Afternoon Jacquie!

I've just booked with Warners via on-line. I hope they get it right as so many mistakes seem to be made by them! I will check my tickets carefully when they arrive!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Rob see you there. Haven't got my tickets yet :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rob

I would discreetly phone them on Monday just to check. See my earlier post, I think my tickets might have ended up in Birmingham rather than Ipswich.

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, tickets arrived this morning, with surprisingly enough MHF on them.

Olley


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Same for us, with MHF on it.

J & R.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well isn't that amazing Olley and Jock&Rita have the right tickets well done Warners :lol: I still haven't got mine yet  


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

If they sent ours to a wrong address, we'd be well displeased, as we are only about eight miles from their head office. :lol: :lol: 

J & R.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I still need to know if the ones below have booked and are going please.


BEEF O
K9HUL
TENDY
CORBYGEORDIE
JUBERS

Please post on here or PM me or e.mail me thanks

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

Just booked ourselves in at Lincoln.

Hope to see you at Copt Oak if possible.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

got my tickets before I new MHF had a camping area pitching on CC pitches


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, have now booked for Lincoln, hoping to arrive Thursday afternoon 13 July, for two adults.

arrivederci a Lincoln,
eddied


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Gaspode Ken& Jen


Pity Rocky58 but do pop over and say hello


Well done Eddied see you there


I have got me tickets now with MHF'S on them but as we are changing van i've got the wrong reg on them now :roll: :lol: hope they let me in  


Jacquie
P.S off now to collect new van so wont be about for a bit catch you all when we get back.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*No Gerry and the Pacemakers!*

Greetings,

Just got a letter today, Gerry and the pacemakers wil not be at the festival, replaced with Dave Dee, Mike pender, Tony Crane from the Mersybeats, Susan Maughan and Derek Franks.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Morning All!

Pity about Gerry & the Pacemakers - should still be a good show though!

Got my tickets through this morning - They got it right, and are made out for MHF!!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Tickets just arrived this morning - all correctly marked up as MHF and only a wek after booking.
Seems to me something of a let-down about Gerry & The Pacemakers, the substitutes are mostly a bunch of also-rans. I wonder why Warners didn't notify everyone before they took their money? The same happened at Newbury - and the substitute Top-of Bill was pathetic according to those who paid their money. Not good enough in my opinion Warners - partial refund in order by my reckoning.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Jacquie, as you are aware I have booked for the Lincoln show, I have booked into the disabled area, after seeing the site plan whilst at Copt oak the mhf area is not far from the main area, how do I change this to camp in the mhf are with all you guys?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincol Show Rally*

Hello all 
I am working over the weekend but I will be about on the showground Friday and Saturday in the daytime so if the kettle is on I would love to call in and put some faces to all the names over a cuppa. 
Are all the spaces full on your area? I may just bring the MH along and enjoy the show on Saturday night. 
James


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi James

I'm answering for Jacquie as she's away on holiday at the moment.

Advance booking has closed for the show now I think but if you just turn up you can usually book into the general camping area. From there you can contact Jacquie and if there is room in the MHF area (which there often is) I'm sure she will try to fit you in. PM her when you know what you're doing and she will take it from there.

I don't know if you have got tickets for the saturday night show, but I think that you must book for the show before they will allow you to camp at this rally. Check the organisers web site for details.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi JP

You can just pay on the gate but would have to pay for the whole weekend for camping I think. No good pming me as im away and will not be back till after Lincoln Show the rally marshal's are Aaronsdad or Lesleylil please pm them or Hymmi.

Thanks Ken for answering this post.

Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete,

I rang Warners for you yesterday to try to change you from disabled to MHF's i am sorry they said all the rally area's had been sorted it was too late,ask the MHF's marshalls(Aaronsdad & Lesleylil) when you get there if they have space for you.

Hope you have a great show and the weather is kind.....remember me to Chris.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Hi all, on the way home now from a very breezy very summery and very expensive(for me!) Lincoln show. Would just like to post a quick thank you to Lady J and evryone else there for the warm welcome. Great. Didn't spend as much time as would have liked since Lincoln was also the occasion for a family reunion. Anybody need help or info about Italy just p.m. me, altho will be another 2 wks before I get back. tks again all MHF memebers.
ciao-eddied


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice meeting you Eddie. My thanks also to Ladyj and Arronsdad for getting us all parked up. I missed the music having found out that a cocktail of night nurse and red wine do not go together well. Fortunately the MHF paramedic, Shane was visiting at the time so once again I lived to tell the tale. 

Other than that a great weekend


Stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> cocktail of night nurse and red wine do not go together well.


Makes my head ache just thinking about it 

Gerald


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Greaaaaaaaaaaaaaat weekend!!*

Greetings,

Just like to say that our weekend at Lincoln was great, and the Ivy League were fantastic. Thanks go out to Keith and linda, Alan and Lesley and Lady J and John for their help in getting us sorted.

Unfortunately the trip proved to be very expensive when Chris wanted a change, I didn't know whether she meant me or the motorhome at first, but , yes it was another motorhome she wanted, one that did not have the unenviable task of putting the dinette into a bed each night and back up in the morning.

We enjoyed meeting up with other mhfers and hope to meet up again the near future.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

What a fantastic weekend,thanks to everyone for making it a great MHF rally.

I hads a few hiccups,but will take more water with it next time!!  

We experienced a mini typhoon which caused damage to some motorhomes, but as usual there was plenty of other motorhomers to help out.

The Lincoln Show was well worth a visit, the entertainment was great,especially The Ivy League on Sunday night. 

Thanks to Lynda and Keith our stewards, it was a pleasure helping you,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Great weekend thanks lynda and keith and apologies for not saying goodbye.

Our's was the van with the most damage in the MHF group, the awning was ripped up in the air over the top of the van, the roller and fabric are ok and so is the Rv but the side supports for the awning are u/s.

So this could turn out expensive, it's an A and E awning, Duncan from starspangled is going to see if he can locate some spare's for us.

Hopefully sometime later this year all members will be invited to an awning Refitting party :lol:

Thanks to all who helped with removing the damaged bits and for gaspode for risking life and limb on the roof. 8)

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry to hear of that Olley. When did all this happen.


stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stew, about an hour after you left, apparently some sort of mini whirlwind went across the field damaging a few awning ours's included. 

The wasn't a cloud in the sky and hardly a breath of wind, it just came from nowhere. spooky 8O 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Sorry to hear your news mate    I am sure that you will be able to get the bits that you need though... have you tried our man in Roade? he did have some A&E bits and bobs when I was looking for an awning I seem to remember, also Linda can probably help out too....
As you know we put our awning up in 1 1/2 hours, on site, thanks to the help from the wonderful folks on here...... (thanks again all) so we will look forward to your refitting party Whey hey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are back home now for a few days and what a fantastic weekend at Lincoln. Our thanks to Aaronsdad Keith & Linda and Lesleylil Lesley & Alan great marshalling gang you put me to shame, they were so good I have comandeered them for next year.
The only sore point was poor Olley's awning going a.w.o.l, sorry Ian we couldn't be in 2 places at once. Oh and Gaspode Ken lost his pennant in the wind.
Was loverly to meet all the new folks and also all thoes that popped over to say hello who were camped else where.

Thanks all for a very enjoyable weekend look forward to seeing you all again soon..

Jacquie & John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just to reiterate the earlier comments here - fantastic weekend, thanks to everyone who attended and especially those who did the organising. This was without a doubt the best show rally we have attended - and those who left before the Sunday night show missed the best party I've been to for a long time - absolutely superb entertainment, don't miss it next year.
The mini tornado on Sunday afternoon was a salutory lesson on how easy it is to sustain sudden damage in seemingly idillic weather. One minute still and hot - next minute we were struggling to hang on to our awnings and could do nothing to stop Ollie's flying over the top. The rubbish bins were full of awnings and windbreaks this morning! Commiserations to Ollie, sorry mate, we couldn't do a thing to stop it, it's sheer luck that the damage wasn't greater.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi gaspode their was only one bloke with the weight to hold that awning, and he had left an hour before. :lol: 

olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Typical eh???? He normally breaks things on RV's Olley so you may have been luckier than you think mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

That weight goes hand in hand with pure strength.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi stew, i believe you, carrying that bl**dy great camera around all day you need muscles like Giant Haystacks (remember him?) :lol: 

Olley


PS forgot to thank Duncan from Star Spangled Spanner who came along to offer advice on the awning and give a master class on pyramids in your black waste tank. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just like to thank Aaronsdad & Gang for organising us over the weekend, Including the very welcome cuppa when we arrived (even though I had to park up before SWMBO allowed me to relax for a while!!!).

As usual, we were a sociable gathering and a good time was had by all! - even by the dogs who mixed very well in spite of the warm weather.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I have a complaint, Keith had organised a search party for us after we had a slight detour, after he had located us and directed us into the mhf Group we had one of the warmest welcomes ever , My complaint?? It took nearly forty seconds for the coffee and biscuits to arrive, I had nearly got my hand brake on buy the time the cups and plates arrived .
Thank all for the Welcome we recieved, you all helped save our weekend
Geo


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Would just like to say a big thank you to Keith & Linda and Alan & Lesley for making us feel welcomed. What a great weekend this Lincoln show is. 

Too those that are interested we will let you know which site we get so we can organise a rally/get together next year. 

Regards 
Phil & Jan


----------

